# Hello from not so sunny Glasgow



## Bro. Logan (Feb 9, 2019)

Hello. My. Name is Chris. I am 35 and I have recently joined Lodge Sir William Wallace No.1504 in Glasgow. I look forward to connecting with brethren worldwide.
Thank you for providing this space for those connections to occur. As a very new mason, I am slightly nervous of some aspects of the etiquette in social interaction with brothers I meet, but this forum extends amazing opportunity for me to gain some advice. 
May each and all of your individual journeys be personally lucrative and fulfilling


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 10, 2019)

Welcome!
I last saw Glasgow 35 years ago... was stationed in Dunoon, lived there and Gourock.
Congratulations on joining the Craft.


----------



## James R Gaiter Sr (Feb 10, 2019)

Congratulations brother 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bro. Logan (Feb 10, 2019)

Thank you brothers.
Yeah, she hasn't changed much. The sky is still just that little bit lower that most places. Haha
I have an uncle that lives in Dunoon and a few friends over in Gourock, but with my hours at work, most of the time we only meet in the city centre. I have the, what I like to call 'hereditary illness' of being a chef, so time off is really just a myth, but we do what we can. 
This forum is an excellent space to meet and learn from other brothers, and I for one appreciate the opportunity very much. 
Hand across the sea my brothers, and may your own journeys be enlightening


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 10, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## KSigMason (Feb 10, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Scoops (Feb 11, 2019)

Greetings from South of the border. 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winter (Feb 11, 2019)

Welcome to the Craft and the forum Brother!


----------



## Bloke (Feb 13, 2019)

Greetings from Australia and welcome to the forum !


----------



## Les Verts (Jul 7, 2020)

Bro. Logan said:


> Hello. My. Name is Chris. I am 35 and I have recently joined Lodge Sir William Wallace No.1504 in Glasgow. I look forward to connecting with brethren worldwide.
> Thank you for providing this space for those connections to occur. As a very new mason, I am slightly nervous of some aspects of the etiquette in social interaction with brothers I meet, but this forum extends amazing opportunity for me to gain some advice.
> May each and all of your individual journeys be personally lucrative and fulfilling


Hail, Hail or Hello, Hello?


----------



## Alfie Conn (Jul 15, 2022)

Bro. Logan said:


> Hello. My. Name is Chris. I am 35 and I have recently joined Lodge Sir William Wallace No.1504 in Glasgow. I look forward to connecting with brethren worldwide.
> Thank you for providing this space for those connections to occur. As a very new mason, I am slightly nervous of some aspects of the etiquette in social interaction with brothers I meet, but this forum extends amazing opportunity for me to gain some advice.
> May each and all of your individual journeys be personally lucrative and fulfilling


Hi Chris:
Masonic etiquette dictates no lodge business to conducted online.  Also cheer for Celtic, the champions.


----------



## coachn (Jul 15, 2022)

Alfie Conn said:


> Hi Chris:
> Masonic etiquette dictates no lodge business to conducted online.  Also cheer for Celtic, the champions.


----------



## Andre van der Lans (Jul 16, 2022)

Bro. Logan said:


> Hello. My. Name is Chris. I am 35 and I have recently joined Lodge Sir William Wallace No.1504 in Glasgow. I look forward to connecting with brethren worldwide.
> Thank you for providing this space for those connections to occur. As a very new mason, I am slightly nervous of some aspects of the etiquette in social interaction with brothers I meet, but this forum extends amazing opportunity for me to gain some advice.
> May each and all of your individual journeys be personally lucrative and fulfilling


Hello Br Chris, welcome to the Freemasonry. Enjoy, work hard and progress diligently.


----------



## coachn (Jul 16, 2022)

Andre van der Lans said:


> Hello Br Chris, welcome to the Freemasonry. Enjoy, work hard and progress diligently.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 17, 2022)

Alfie Conn said:


> Hi Chris:
> Masonic etiquette dictates no lodge business to conducted online.  Also cheer for Celtic, the champions.


Not sure here. While we don't do ceremonial on line here... we have embraced ZOOM meetings, not only for regularly summoned business meetings, but also committee meetings on line.


----------



## Winter (Jul 17, 2022)

I'm still at a loss to see the masonic business being discussed in the original post that necessitated posting the admonition in a 2 year old dead thread.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 17, 2022)

Alfie Conn said:


> Hi Chris:
> Masonic etiquette dictates no lodge business to conducted online.  Also cheer for Celtic, the champions.


A hint?  When you begin on the forum, you will find that very old posts come up for you. You might want to look at the date of the post to see if any response would be timely.  You may indeed think it is worthwhile to “raise it from the dead”, but you shall be responsible for the Frankenstein you have created.


----------



## Agent orange (Jul 17, 2022)

Bloke said:


> Not sure here. While we don't do ceremonial on line here... we have embraced ZOOM meetings, not only for regularly summoned business meetings, but also committee meetings on line.



Cheer for Celtic? This is not a football forum!



Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Agent orange (Jul 17, 2022)

Bloke said:


> Not sure here. While we don't do ceremonial on line here... we have embraced ZOOM meetings, not only for regularly summoned business meetings, but also committee meetings on line.



Cheer for Celtic? This is not a football form!


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Agent orange (Jul 17, 2022)

Alfie Conn said:


> Hi Chris:
> Masonic etiquette dictates no lodge business to conducted online. Also cheer for Celtic, the champions.



Cheers for Celtic? This is not a football forum!


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Alfie Conn (Aug 6, 2022)

You’d be surprised how many Scottish brethren cheer for Celtic.


----------



## Armando Cobarrubio (Aug 12, 2022)

We in Bullhead City  Arizona , welcome you , my brother ,


----------



## usar123 (Aug 14, 2022)

Congrats and Welcome !


----------

